# collinite 476s



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Guys, is this a hard wax like FK1000p or is it a soft wax?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

hard wax, not solid but considered a harder wax


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Reminds me I have some to try against Fk1000P on my wheels tomorrow! Can fk1000P be applied by hand if warmed first or is that too hard?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

476s and fk1000p are ready to go hand applied from the tin - no warming necessary


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

hard - FK1000p is technically a sealant though..


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

technically so are the collys if your splitting hairs kev


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

badly_dubbed said:


> 476s and fk100p are ready to go hand applied from the tin - no warming necessary


Sweet. one of the best things about say megs #16 is rubbing the car by hand, wanted to try it with these two and have plenty of spare time tomorrow to try! Neighbours already think I'm nuts enough already, so will definately try these this way


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

do you mean hand applied as in bare hands or hand applicator?

476 may be a nightmare if bare hands as if you apply to thick it can be a pain to remove...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> technically so are the collys if your splitting hairs kev


just going by the info on the SP site  would you consider 1000p a sealant more than a wax? tbh before 1000p came on the scene I always thought sealantss were always liquids.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

KP1000P is a sealant, not a wax.

Sealant is an LSP thats man made, not natural like Carnuba waxes


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> just going by the info on the SP site  would you consider 1000p a sealant more than a wax? tbh before 1000p came on the scene I always thought sealantss were always liquids.


yes 1000p is a sealant, even though it says hi-temp wax on the tin


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Personally I would not apply any of them by hand. Far to many solvents in them.

Applicators only and nice and thin. Especially with 476s.

Both products are man made so both a considered sealant or Hybrids as some of the Colly 915 has some nuba content.
Gordon.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

:lol:To slow to night


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

speed up old boy


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

caledonia said:


> :lol:To slow to night


its an old age thing - dont worry about it


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

100 bottles of beer on the wall...











:lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

go away :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> go away :lol:


:lol:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> Reminds me I have some to try against Fk1000P on my wheels tomorrow! Can fk1000P be applied by hand if warmed first or is that too hard?


I use a foam applicator and just soak in water and wring it out then apply to the wax, means a nice light layer:thumb:


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

just a little spray of water or QD is enough, dont need to soak your applicator.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Sandro said:


> just a little spray of water or QD is enough, dont need to soak your applicator.


each to their own:thumb:


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

very hard, much harder then Collinite 476S. It smells awful too...


----------



## akimel (Oct 25, 2008)

caledonia said:


> Both products are man made so both a considered sealant or Hybrids as some of the Colly 915 has some nuba content.
> Gordon.


My understanding is that 476s does have, however miniscule, some carnauba content and therefore is not 100% synthetic. I reference two pieces of evidence:

1) The Collinite FAQ states, in response to the question as to the difference between 476 and 915, that "the 915 has more carnauba wax in the formula," which implies that 476 has at least a little carnauba. In response to the question as to the difference between 476 and 843, the FAQ states, "The 845 and 476s are made with the same ingredients, but the 476s lasts longer due to the fact that it has a higher concentration of natural and synthetic waxes," which clearly denies the claim that 476s is a purely synthetic product.

2) The AutoGeek advertisement for Collinite 476s explicitly describes it as a "thick carnauba wax." I would think that Collinite would have corrected AG by now if this description was inaccurate.

I'm not trying to be controversial. Just want to get my facts straight. 

Has anyone contacted Collinite directly and asked them this question?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

hence why there sometimes reffered to as hybrids


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> hence why there sometimes reffered to as hybrids


A bit like that tank top. That was a hybrid between a jumper and a Sgt Pepper album cover:lol:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/6/67/Pepper's.jpg


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

that jumper had class


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> that jumper had class


That it did :lol::lol:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

supercharged said:


> very hard, much harder then Collinite 476S. It smells awful too...


what is?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

spursfan said:


> what is?


FK 1000P:thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

RosswithaOCD said:


> FK 1000P:thumb:


yeah, use FK1000p at the moment but in a small sample tin. Must say its easy to apply and remove and leaves a real glassy finish. beading on it is mental:thumb:


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

Sandro said:


> just a little spray of water or QD is enough, dont need to soak your applicator.


So a wee spray of QD on the foam applicator will help put a thin layer down, would you do this for say AG SRP as well or just say Megs 16 wax?


----------



## Deep blue (Sep 21, 2009)

Im going to test Collinite 476s in here winter conditions. Where wax is going to face with road salt and cold temperature. Hoping that it will last for 5 months.

Only problem is that I haven't ever before used paste wax. I know how to apply and take it off, thanks for you guys, but how long you recommend to let the wax dry before buffing off?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Deep blue said:


> Im going to test Collinite 476s in here winter conditions. Where wax is going to face with road salt and cold temperature. Hoping that it will last for 5 months.
> 
> Only problem is that I haven't ever before used paste wax. I know how to apply and take it off, thanks for you guys, but how long you recommend to let the wax dry before buffing off?


Apply the 476 with a foam pad,try and get it on very thinly and you should have no problems.I normally leave mine around ten mins but you could do a swipe test which involves wiping your finger over a panel and it if leaves no residue on the panel its ready to buff.2 coats 24 hours apart should see 6 months.


----------



## R31Heaven (Jun 9, 2008)

on a 30 degree day 476 is nice and soft and easy to apply FK1000 holds its hardness and I need to use a damp applicator to get it to spread. ease of use the 476 over the FK1000 to remove the FK1000 wins, just. For some reason FK1000 smells like a floor polish wax that was used many moons ago, Hmmm.


----------



## Deep blue (Sep 21, 2009)

One question more of Collinite 476s. Does it work on the wheels as a sealant?

Im making my first detail to car and tried to look products to purchase, by browsing this forum. So far I have only managed to get myself totally confused


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Deep blue said:


> One question more of Collinite 476s. Does it work on the wheels as a sealant?
> 
> Im making my first detail to car and tried to look products to purchase, by browsing this forum. So far I have only managed to get myself totally confused


yep colly 476 works well as a wax on wheels as well as paintwork


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

476 works well on alloys.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

I spent all day taking the wheels off my Beemer today, cleaning them and then giving them 2 coats of 476s. My Mum has my camera, otherwise I'd post some pics. I've never used 476s before, and was a little worried after reading some posts that it was difficult to remove. I did the swipe test, and it buffed off nicely with a eurow cloth leaving a nice glossy finish. It doesn't smell great but if it lasts over the winter then its worthwhile having IMO :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Veedub18 said:


> I spent all day taking the wheels off my Beemer, cleaning them and then giving them 2 coats of 476s. I've never used it before, and was a little worried after reading some posts that it was difficult to remove. I did the swipe test, and it buffed off nicely with a eurow cloth leaving a nice glossy finish. It doesn't smell great but if it lasts over the winter then its worthwhile having IMO :thumb:


476 is not hard to remove or use its down to user error.With thin coats (As all waxes/sealants should be) it proves to be easy to use and is ultra durable.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

RosswithaOCD said:


> 476 is not hard to remove or use its down to user error.With thin coats (As all waxes/sealants should be) it proves to be easy to use and is ultra durable.


Is it worthwhile putting anything "on top" of it?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Veedub18 said:


> Is it worthwhile putting anything "on top" of it?


IMO no Its so durable it dose not need anything on top of it.Maybe just a QD after washing.


----------



## akimel (Oct 25, 2008)

If durability is one's decisive concern, as it often is when winter arrives, then I would think that one should stick with 476s exclusively. Topping it with anything other than itself risks compromising its durability. The only reason to top 476s is to add to its aesthetic presentation.


----------



## Deep blue (Sep 21, 2009)

I've been detailing my friend Peugeot 307 all day. Really hard work got to say. Extremely when the car hadn't had wax coat for a long time. Paint was like a sandpaper, but Megs detailing clay worked really well.
After polishing added first layer of Collinite 476s. It was really easy to apply and puff off, just like you told guys. Outcome was also really good:doublesho:thumb:
Also worked on the black plastic lists, or what those are called
Nothing bad to say of 476s


----------

